# Automatic Ice Fisherman



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've got a limited supply of Automatic Ice Fisherman's available to ship for Christmas. I'm finding most of the distributors don't have any yet, so they're in limited supply.

I've only got 12 left - get them before they're gone:

Automatic Ice Fisherman

FYI


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, or anyone who has one of these.......can you explain where the slip bobber is placed on the line? Reason for asking is that I was given one of these last year but no instructions (second hand). Haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Dick,

Sorry, I somehow missed this reply.

If I remember correctly, the bobber feeds after the metal tip you put as the sensor...so it hangs on the water. Just picture it like any other ice fishing bobber, it's all in the setup.

BTW, these are all sold out.

FYI


----------

